# Converted Necron Lord with Two Hyperphase Swords...



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I was fiddling around with all the bitz left over from making my Lychguard, when I decided to convert a Lord/Varguard with TWO swords. Of course, rules-wise, you cannot take two swords, so in-game I was thinking of counting his dual-blades as a Warscythe (His blows are JUST that powerful... :laugh.

So here he is...









He's a fairly simple conversion... Used a Praetorian head, as that's what the elite Immortals of my army use. His shoulders are made "larger" by the use of two orb-bitz from Praetorian Voidblades. His left hand came from a Warscythe, which I carefully cut and glued to match his right hand...

He'll probably be assigned to my Tesla-Immortals to give them a bit more staying power when camped on an objective.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

That is so cool! He looks beast, well done.


----------

